# 2014 rate increase email



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I received an email from Dish Network today that says:



> Account Number: XXXXX
> 
> Dear XXXXX,
> 
> ...


IMHO that would be a reasonable price increase given the decision by the world, apparently, that it's ok to bail out the dying local broadcast channels by taxing me.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Let's do some math. In 3Q13, the average Dish revenue per subscriber was 81.05, up 5.3% over 3Q12.

Now, Dish has said that it will increase rates by 5 dollars. So, 5/81.05, an increase of 6.2%.

From an increase of 5.3%, to an increase of 6.2%.

Meanwhile, the inflation rate for the last twelve months has been 1.2%.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I got the letter also. Pretty much already dropped all the extra channels over the last couple years. Down to the Top 120 and that seems to be fine. I'd rather spend the $8/mo for Netflix than go back to Top 200 or higher. Already have a lot more than I can watch.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't received the letter or email yet but I agree with phrelin, 5 bucks isn't too bad.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

klang said:


> I haven't received the letter or email yet but I agree with phrelin, 5 bucks isn't too bad.


Until next year around this time, we say it again"Oh, 5 bucks (or whatever) isn't too bad"
And the next...
And the next...

LOL


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Just glanced at 1Q13 arpu vs 1Q12 arpu. 

Pay-TV ARPU for the first quarter totaled $78.54, an improvement over the first quarter 2012 pay-TV ARPU of $76.24.

It increased 3.0%.

So, from 3.0% increase one year ago, to a proposed 6.2% increase 1Q13/1Q12.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

What can we do? Switch to a smaller package or change carriers but Direct TV and Cable also goes up. Everything always costs more. The local stations are demanding more too. I think if the locals and sports channels were in separate packages, the price increases would be less often too.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

What can we do? Give it all up and go internet + Roku + Netflix + maybe locals with antenna.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I received an email from Dish Network today that says:
> 
> IMHO that would be a reasonable price increase given the decision by the world, apparently, that it's ok to bail out the dying local broadcast channels by taxing me.


I didn't get the email, what package/services do you have?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> So, from 3.0% increase one year ago, to a proposed 6.2% increase 1Q13/1Q12.


The trouble with your numbers from a year ago is that a year ago DISH also increased their rates by "about $5" across the board. Which would naturally be a higher increase than the proposed $5 increase this year. ($75 to $80 is a higher percentage increase than $80 to $85.)

Increasing rates by 6% does not increase ARPU by 6%. Such a claim would be false.

One of the reasons why is that DISH is *NOT* increasing all rates by 6%. Even if they raised all package prices by $5 that does not raise the additional receiver fees and other add ons by the same percentage as the core packages. Plus consumers react to price increases. After the 2013 price increase some consumers scaled back their subscriptions (as reported by representative consumers on the Internet). In response to the price increase they lowered the revenue they sent the company.

Which is why the 2013 price increase of "about $5" turned in to an ARPU increase of less.

The 2013 price increase was $5 on most packages (7 to 11%), $10 on AT120+ (20%) and $15 on AEP (14%). That did not translate into a 7%+ increase in ARPU.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I got the email and immediately understood the reason for the increase. Headlines the same day talked about the wireless internet venture in partnership with Sprint. Have to pay for that somehow.

Waiting to see the actual price changes for my account. I'm already at $174/month. I'd love to switch to Hopper/Joey setup but that would push me over $200/month. I've been a loyal Dish customer since mid 1990's but they have me looking at the alternatives.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

klang said:


> I haven't received the letter or email yet but I agree with phrelin, 5 bucks isn't too bad.


I guess that depends on your income and other expenses.

For some, $5/mo can be quite a lot.

I'm already planning on dropping Dish by the first of the year once I get the rest of my recordings transferred to where Dish can't delete or cut off access to them on a whim. If I don't drop them completely, I'll be dropping to something like the Welcome Pack from AT250 that I've had for over 10 years.

How much more did Chuckie and his co-horts pocket this year?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

In my case my total bill will only rise 2-3%. Again IMO not too bad.

I wonder if this is the price of getting Disney back on board?


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

This doesn't include the fees that will be going up as well.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Assuming no changes to the channel lineup, the *value *of the DISH product doesn't change.

It's our currency becoming weaker and less desirable that is the problem.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I received an email from Dish Network today that says:
> 
> IMHO that would be a reasonable price increase given the decision by the world, apparently, that it's ok to bail out the dying local broadcast channels by taxing me.


My Social Security increase will be $6. That's fair I guess.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

catnapped said:


> This doesn't include the fees that will be going up as well.


According to a list seen elsewhere the only fees going up are Hopper related.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

klang said:


> According to a list seen elsewhere the only fees going up are Hopper related.


http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/326459-Price-increases-in-February-2014?p=3330858#post3330858


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> My Social Security increase will be $6. That's fair I guess.


Hope nothing else went up for you!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

If there is to be an across the board DISH rate increase, I might feign ignorance of this 'heads up', and really kick my package up several notches, and then when the increase comes through call and scream at 'em, and put it back to what I have now.

:coffee


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

New link:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/326459-Price-increases-in-February-2014?p=3330679#post3330679


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm glad I was changing my package at the beginning of January. No increase in money coming from me instead I will be saving 5 dollars compared to what I'm paying now,


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dish's revenue, whether it's calculated per subscriber or as a total, doesn't interest me. My revenue determines what I do and I dropped to the AT120 package a while back.

I do miss the days when I wasn't obligated to pay for locals. It's weird knowing that I could drop the whole works and these days we would be able to watch by streaming 70% of what we watch at no cost but our ISP bill (which we pay anyway so I can post here :sure - except we'd have to watch commercials like we did a few decades ago. But we wouldn't have to watch the shows in a linear fashion like we did back then.

What I haven't determined is what my costs would be to stream through Amazon or Netflix shows from HBO, Showtime, Starz, and some basic cable channels, show episodes which won't be available within the live airing season and won't be free when they become available. And I'd have to risk not living long enough to see some I might enjoy.









But let's face it, there are so many options it's almost confusing.

I do resent every penny I have to pay to the local broadcast channels and broadcast networks. I'm from the generation that believed the license for a local channel was a government required license to use my airways. I had no idea we were licensing conglomerates like News Corp to tax me for the privilege of being able to pay Showtime to watch "Homeland." :nono2:


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

They call that "Double Dipping" which an old satellite friend used to say. OTA TV stations do not seem to get enough of the pie to pay the bills as there are too many OTA stations on the air, so they try to get a buck from anywhere they can. Some feel that even OTA TV will cost in years to come. It will be PPV. If you want a certain show, you pay so much an episode of a series. But in my book, that would never fly today, but in the future? You have to pay and also sit through the ads. I was without high speed for a number of years until recently. I was quite surprised to find so many ads on You Tube. Back in 2006/2007, they weren't there. I still feel "locals" on Dish or Direct should be an option and it depends on what market the viewer is in what the cost is. Some stations charge less and other charge more. This would keep the pricing down for people that do not want locals and they would still be available the ones that do. I also feel that the Sports channels should also be a separate package, as they charge plenty too. The Premiums are an option and the other high priced stuff should be also.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

catnapped said:


> Hope nothing else went up for you!


Everything goes up, gas and electric, water ETC.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Everything goes up, except wages. 20 years ago our money went a lot farther.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, the problem today is that the wages are not increasing anywhere close to what the prices of things are. And now that I'm retired I pay lots of attention the prices of things as my income is fairly fixed.

With these latest prices given, my bill will increase about $15 if I don't change some things. Of course, I will change some things, maybe even more than I need to in order to get the outlay right.

I'll be looking over packages and managing my premiums much more closely I suspect. I'll also be watching to see what the next 'come back' deals look like with D* and how much they are increasing their rates.

The danger for the pay tv industry with me is that if I have to do without channels I would like to have in order to keep the bill down, I may just hit the tipping point that says "what the hell am I paying anything for just this?" and drop pay tv altogether.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Since the beginning (1999 for me), I have bought all of my Dish equipment and installed it myself. I have always done my own work going back to the mid 80s when I installed my big dish in 1985, which I still have. So it has been easy for me to do that. I bought the 211k and the outboard hard drive, so the only thing I ever pay for is the programming. I have only the one HD receiver, no hoppers, etc. I have AT250, Blockbuster, and the super stations for about $90 a month, so the cost will be about $95. Still not inexpensive, but going down to AT200, I would lose channels I watch. Saving $10 a month, it is not worth it to me. I am nearly 65, but I continue to work, owning my business for years. Trying to survive off SS is not to my liking, so as long as my health holds up, I will be working. But as we age, we get more tired by the end of the day. I am in good health, but trying to keep up with all of the price increases everywhere is not fun. Even paying the $95 a month is worth it to me as I get a lot of great channels with Dish. Charter Cable which I do get internet from does not hold a candle to Dish and neither does Direct. I have been a good customer to Dish for years and I do not plan to drop them. Out in the country where I live, we have few choices.I am happy with Dish. By the way, for the channels Charter cable offers, I would pay more and get less. Direct no longer carries the Super stations and many in the Blockbuster pack, so Dish is where I stay. (Even though I do not like price increases)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks like this subscriber is going to have to cut down. I've been a customer since the Dishplayer 7100 came out. I went HD several years ago and then upgraded when the Hopper/Joey came out. I guess I have to decide between nixing Starz, cutting my package or eliminating receivers. I have a 2H/3J setup - got it before Hoppers could see each other's hard drives.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The way I save money is just having a single 722K to power my 4 TVs. It's fine for my wife and I, because if we are in two different rooms, we could be watching our own program and we have access to the DVR programs from all 4 TVs.

I have Verizon for phone & Internet and just added locals to reduce my bill further (go figure). Even with this $5/mo increase, I wouldn't be saving much, if anything, with the FiOS triple play with the comparable HD package, once you add all of the extra receivers that I would need in order to be able to view DVR programs from any TV. Also, I would lose being able to integrate my OTA antenna into the receiver and watch any of my channels via my iPhone.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It's bitter cold outside and my car is covered with ice, so I've been playing some numbers. Dish may not like what I've come up with. 

At AEP or Premier with 2 Hoppers w/Dish and Genie+HRxx, with the published increases I've seen, not only does switching save me money in the first year (about $400) including the ETF and paying $200 for the HRxx, it also save a minor amount in the 2nd year. All calculations done using the discounts I'm getting now with some premiums from Dish and the new/returning customer from DirecTV.

With these increases, at the top level base sub of AEP+Multi-sports with Dish and Premier from Direct, the difference between the two has shifted from a little in Dish's favor to a little in Direct's favor after contract discounts are over. ie; full retail pricing. I was surprised at that and never thought I'd see the day that would happen.

Here's the figures, all numbers after increases kick in:
DirecTV
Premier = $129.99
WH+DVR=$ 15.00 (3 years of HD free essentially)
2nd unit = $ 6.00

Total : $150.99

Dish
AEP = $124.99
DVR = $ 12.00
Multi-sport = $11.00
2nd Hopper = $12.00

Total : $159.99

I realize there are discounts that can be gotten along the way, but that is true for both services.

One issue that is bothering me, well actually a couple. Losing my recordings and losing the Hopper. No matter what anyone else thinks the Hopper is so much better than the HRxx and Genies that I would really miss them.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> It's bitter cold outside and my car is covered with ice, so I've been playing some numbers. Dish may not like what I've come up with.
> 
> At AEP or Premier with 2 Hoppers w/Dish and Genie+HRxx, with the published increases I've seen, not only does switching save me money in the first year (about $400) including the ETF and paying $200 for the HRxx, it also save a minor amount in the 2nd year. All calculations done using the discounts I'm getting now with some premiums from Dish and the new/returning customer from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


maybe you should move down to a lower package huh?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure, I could move down to a lower package, but then I would miss shows and events that I like to watch.

I look at it like my furnace and air conditioner at the house. Sure I could set the thermostat differently and bundle up in winter and strip in summer, but I paid lots of money to have a top quality unit installed. Why not use it?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lpaesons, thanks for the breakdown but remember DirecTV will raise their prices, too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My calculations are based on the unconfirmed DirecTV's price increases coming up.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm not understanding what your post means. I can show how I save money most anytime, from most any year, to most any other provider with a new customer discount. It has nothing at all to do with this DISH increase you are just confirming that switching does save money at least for a year or two. If no one raised rates this year, you still would save money switching. In fact, if only DISH did not raise rates, and everyone else did, with new customer incentives you would save money switching.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's what it means. Yes, in the 1st year a switch saves money, just generally not as much as the difference will be this time. But a quickie on the 1st year. With the ETF of $240, and $199 for a 2nd HDDVR, minus the $200 rebate for the ETF, I still see a cash difference of about $400 in 1st year.

So add the $400 savings in first year and $120 in savings the 2nd year and in 2 years I would save $520 or a bit over $21/month. That is very significant and I've never seen a switch with that much in savings.

But in the 2nd and subsequent years, D* comes up cheaper than E* with top level base sub w/all premiums and the equipment I noted which would make equivalency. In this case, 2nd and subsequent years are about $10/month cheaper with D*. Never saw that before with my 2 TV setup.

And of course, the whole point is that considering the financials and that for what I want to watch, the two services are nearly identical, then switching at the 1 year point makes good financial sense.

Frankly the only other 2 considerations are the equipment and the recorded events I haven't watched yet. I have to put a value on them. It just shows one possible solution to the rather large increase that Dish is foisting on us this year. Roughly a 30% increase in fees alone, not counting the subsciption increase. That's absurdly high.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Certainly not defending their increases! lol

Are you taking into the equation the 18 month discount DISH is giving to current Hopper subscribers who are not currently paying the newer fee?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes I did for the initial calculations that I posted.

Frankly I wasn't expecting it to be anywhere near as big as it turns out to be.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Here's the figures, all numbers after increases kick in:
> DirecTV
> Premier = $129.99
> WH+DVR=$ 15.00 (3 years of HD free essentially)
> ...


With multisport add on that is not a good comparison, might as well add Directv sport pack for $12.99 which will bring price up to $163.98. And I'm a Directv sub.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Uh, you need to check D*'s packages. Premier includes the sports pack as part of the package as well as all the premiums. Lots of people miss that.

The numbers are right on.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Either way it's still too much for either providers, as a previous poster said you can do with a lower package if what you said is for your financial interest, But of course it's your choice, like a loan commercial said "It's your money use it when you need it"
For me anyway I'm not feeling the pinch in these increases yet, because I'm paying like a new customer promo price with all these credits they been giving me over the 4 years as a Directv sub, Just like I'm assuming you still have the promo for the package you signed up for. But if I was paying too much I would probably suspend service and try other alternatives for a while (OTA,Roku etc etc). Speaking for myself of course.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> It's bitter cold outside and my car is covered with ice, so I've been playing some numbers. Dish may not like what I've come up with.
> 
> At AEP or Premier with 2 Hoppers w/Dish and Genie+HRxx, with the published increases I've seen, not only does switching save me money in the first year (about $400) including the ETF and paying $200 for the HRxx, it also save a minor amount in the 2nd year. All calculations done using the discounts I'm getting now with some premiums from Dish and the new/returning customer from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


The thing is I've run Comcast numbers comparable to those discussed above* with the new subscriber discounts* in San Francisco using one of my kid's address and it comes to $124.88. But after the new subscriber discounts expire, my understanding is that you'd be looking at that number plus at least $40.00. Yeah, you can get internet and phone bundled which may make the total desirable, although with either Dish or Direct combined and other ISP/phone providers you can do better.

The reality for all of us is to figure out the minimum we want. If we want access to linear live TV, my guess is that either Direct or Dish, depending on what your channel and equipment preferences are, will come in lower than any other choice once the limited term discounts go away. And IMHO the best approach is to use a 3-year calculation, discounted prices followed by regular prices.

Particularly if you can record on a TIVO box at least the big four broadcast nets reliably OTA and are not really into sports, the harder decision is can you wait a year or two for everything that's on cable (including premiums) that isn't immediately available on the network web site to become available through streaming. But if you are into sports, there is no good cord-cutting choice unless you live close to a really great sports bar that will allow you to nurse one beer for three hours.

Right now, I'm anticipating an internal struggle when "Orphan Black" returns to BBCA. It means a $15 jump in package cost while the show is on if I want to see it as it runs. My struggle is that a season through Amazon streamed months later costs $14,99 while a live on BBCA season will run about 2½ months (at least $40 for that higher tier package). There may be a few other things I can pick up on the extra 80 or so channels that I would never watch.....

Anyway, it really does come down to individual choices and not all are rational.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure we all know that after the 1st year, the price rises significantly. In my case I can switch in general about every 1.5 years and make out from a financial standpoint. And I do manage the account closely as I am retired and have time to diddle with it. In the past it wasn't a big deal to switch because the equipment wasn't really much different and the channels I watch are mostly available with both services.

This time it is more difficult. From a purely financial standpoint, switching makes lots of sense but now there is more difference with the equipment. The Hopper is a jewel of an HDDVR and I can't imagine taking a step backwards to D*'s Genie which is just an HR design with more tuners. So there is at least a good chance that I'll piss and moan about the money, talk to CSRs to see what we can come up with and not switch. 

And then of course, grumble about it. 

The things I would lose have a value that is hard to evaluate. The many movies I have archived on the EHD, the fact that if the Hopper shoots craps I can restore timers and such with the push of a button, and the ability to have literally unlimited archive storage should I need/want it.

The Genie has its advantages as does D*'s service, but I'm not certain they will be enough to make me switch this time.

IOW, the numbers are just a way to work through frustration with bills that are rising very much faster than my income. The gov't insists that inflation caused a COLA increase in my retirement of 1.5% this year, yet nothing I buy went up anywhere near that little. And yeah, I could drop subscription level but that would irritate me as I have the channels I want to have now for a reason. So since I can still afford it...


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I just got my billing email and I didn't get any notice like this - or even a notice at all in my bill.

Now that much of football season is over though I did just downgrade the package to 120. Only limited college basketball to me. There is nothing on Root Sports NW now anyway.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got the email, but it was separate from the billing email. Just a quick note that rates would be rising and that I would see the new rates as info on my next billing.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

So I see at bestbuy.directv.com they are offering a $150 gift card. When I click order now at the top right, it says 9 days left and get a $100 Directv visa card.

So who's thinking about switching for 2 years?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Not me. Not worth the hassle of learning a new system along with teaching my wife how to use it.
Besides, I like the Dish system and have been with them almost from the beginning.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Grandude said:


> Not me. Not worth the hassle of learning a new system along with teaching my wife how to use it.
> Besides, I like the Dish system and have been with them almost from the beginning.


Smart man. I''ve been with Dish since 1999. Too much wortk switching.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I have both. 

Should I switch my DirecTV account to DISH, and my DISH account to DirecTV ??

:coffee


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I keep thinking that is what I would like to do, but I can't seem to figger out a way to have it make sense. Because of a couple of channels in HD differences, I would have to have a fairly high base sub with each which is the crux of the problem.

As it is, even though I'm basically seeing my bill double, I'll probably stick around with Dish. My 1st year as a returnee, with the discounts that were there all during the 1st year with the premiums, Multi-sport and [email protected], plus the 'new' customer discounts made the bill about $70/month the whole time. If I average the past year with what I expect the next year to be, the average of the bill will be $105. And that is about the number I like to be at.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

not me
staying put


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I heard on the news last night that DirectTV is raising their rates 5%, or about $5 as well.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, you can get internet and phone bundled which may make the total desirable, although with either Dish or Direct combined and other ISP/phone providers you can do better.


I have posted that in the past and many people overlook it. I do exactly that, DISH for TV, VOIP from VoicePulse for $15 a month, and Charter for internet. Charter will lower your bill for three months if you call. It ends up actually alot cheaper than their bundling and DISH has FAR better equipment, and channels such as EuroNews, important things for me. VoicePulse has a much better service with all kinds of features all free as compared to Charter.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

TheGrove said:


> Well I heard on the news last night that DirectTV is raising their rates 5%, or about $5 as well.


directv.com/2014pricing


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I might end up switching to directv, dish always advertise low prices...when they talk about low prices they are talking about at100....they never think about their customers the one that been with them for 10+ years


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

comizzou573 said:


> I might end up switching to directv, dish always advertise low prices...when they talk about low prices they are talking about at100....they never think about their customers the one that been with them for 10+ years


I don't know if that's true. I switched from DirecTV in April of 2012, and at the time, I compared the prices and came to the conclusion that, for me, I'd save about $7/month after the promotional discount. And this was as an AT250 customer. The $25 "advanced receiver fee" really hit hard on the bottom line for this one-TV household. I've even scaled back to AT200 during the tennis off-season, which saves me another $10/month. And using the Hopper has been an almost unqualified joy compared to the horrible experience I had with my DirecTV HD DVR (which made the $25 "advanced receiver" fee an especially bitter pill to swallow.)

I would still be a DirecTV customer if they had guaranteed me a specific model of receiver. But even now, with talk about the HR34 being unacceptably slow for some users, DirecTV considers the HR34 and HR44 to be identical and won't promise you either model when you order. Or if you want the HR2x series, you could get anything from a 21-24. Not that it matters - DirecTV has a long history of releasing firmware updates that turn even fast DVRs into turtles.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you try a local installer?

I would think a local installer could provide you the receiver you request.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

For each of these increases, I wonder how much of net loss they take from people leaving or switching?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has had a few negative quarters ... such losses do not have to be reflected immediately as many customers are still under contract when they see their rate increase. But it would be short sighted to blame all of DISH's net loss on price increases.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

This is very likely it for me. As much as I'm a fan of the hardware, as a family we spend so much more time on the Roku now. Netflix, Plex and everything else that comes along with it.

It'll be tough losing some of the other perks, but at this point I can't justify it financially.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

If it wasn't for live boxing and golf, I could cut the cord myself and be just fine. Well, I could if I was the only one in the house.

IPTV for multiple boxes is still an issue for many of us in the more rural parts of the country. We can get 12-15Mbps 'net service which could suffice for 2-3 HD video streams most of the time. But bandwidth caps are here with the cable company though not with the DSL provider. I have 12Mbps DSL service, but I'm at the far end of the distance allowed for that and usually get between 10 and 11.

So instead of 'justifying' sticking around, I chose to 'rationalize'!!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> This is very likely it for me. As much as I'm a fan of the hardware, as a family we spend so much more time on the Roku now. Netflix, Plex and everything else that comes along with it.
> 
> It'll be tough losing some of the other perks, but at this point I can't justify it financially.


Same here. I'm trying to decide between dropping from 250 to 120, 120+ or nothing at all. The packages below 120 don't seem to be worthwhile at all.

Something has to happen in the next couple of days for sure.

I just wish somebody could say for certain if I'd get anything at all with no subscription. Some people say you get some of the free channels and previews, others insist you won['t get anything at all.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> If it wasn't for live boxing and golf, I could cut the cord myself and be just fine. Well, I could if I was the only one in the house.
> 
> IPTV for multiple boxes is still an issue for many of us in the more rural parts of the country. We can get 12-15Mbps 'net service which could suffice for 2-3 HD video streams most of the time. But bandwidth caps are here with the cable company though not with the DSL provider. I have 12Mbps DSL service, but I'm at the far end of the distance allowed for that and usually get between 10 and 11.
> 
> So instead of 'justifying' sticking around, I chose to 'rationalize'!!


Just wondering what live boxing and golf does Dish have that Directv doesn't? Just curious

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think there is a difference between Dish and Direct for live boxing and golf, though D* does do more extended coverage of a couple of golf's biggies. That latter isn't all that important to me.

My adult son and I are discussing what to do with these increases. We both love the Hoppers we have and we share very little as our viewing choices are quite a bit different. I can save money by making the switch, but would lose my archived content as would he. How much value that has is the main conversation. We both could be very comfortable with either service as we have in the past. We both think the Hopper is very much better than the Genie, but that wouldn't be the sole reason to choose to not switch.

One factor that concerns me is that I got my new sign up with Dish a year ago from a dealer who is a personal friend. I don't know when or if he gets dinged if I cancel at the end of the 1st year, I wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think there is a difference between Dish and Direct for live boxing and golf, though D* does do more extended coverage of a couple of golf's biggies. That latter isn't all that important to me.


You have Epix on Dish and they show boxing.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You have Epix on Dish and they show boxing.


Very little of it.

Frankly one of the things that will happen if I stay with Dish is cancelling [email protected] because it has little value imo. And Epix is now the single worst premium channel for repeats. Reminds me of MonstersHD at the end of their run.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't know when or if he gets dinged if I cancel at the end of the 1st year, I wouldn't want that to happen.


If you're still under contract, YOU'LL get dinged.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> If you're still under contract, YOU'LL get dinged.


Yes, but D* will cover $200 of that and that is all factored into a possible switch. Would save about $25/month including all 'dings' and promos. And that even counts the discounts I'm getting on the premiums with Dish now.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Pulled the pin, sort of.

Dropped to 120 for now since you apparently can't cancel on-line.

We'll see how that goes for a month or so.

Would be nice for a Dirt to step in and offer Encore free for 60 days or so. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You should be able to drop/add online, I've never had a problem with doing that.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I can drop/add, but not disconnect/terminate.

Change took effect already with many channels turning red or green in the EPG signifying unsubscribed. No serious losses. Two that bother me are TCM and BBCA, but I'll live.

Surprise is the locals. I didn't expect to get them since I only see one bird right now. I thought they were on another and I'd need a different LNB.

Didn't have locals before since I was on an old version of 250 that didn't include them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Same here. I'm trying to decide between dropping from 250 to 120, 120+ or nothing at all. The packages below 120 don't seem to be worthwhile at all.


I'm in a unique situation where I can't drop lower than I already am. It's kind of a rock and hard place issue.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I got bit dropping from 200 to 120 and losing BBC America. Actually only one show and that was Copper. But the series has been cancelled now so no real loss. Most of my watching is Network oriented but I am a big time shifter and at times there are 3 timers running simultaneously. A little difficult to do if you only receive OTA. I have been pretty aggressive trying to keep my bill at $100 or less. It is the multiple receiver, DVR and HD/[email protected] fees that push my bill up. My Sling adapter will get pressed into service again next month when the Olympics start. Long term, I think i there will be some better alternatives as the program sources begin selling their content to various internet providers. My adult kids have all cut the cable and pretty much exist on Netflix streaming and Hulu Plus and OTA with no DVR.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not getting all the locals though. The ones that are in the 9000 range and repeated in the lower numbers are the ones I don't get. The ones that only appear in the lower numbers are fine. HD vs SD? No SD versions available?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got something in snail mail about the increase of $5 for my account. They are offering one free month of epix to soften the blow.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I got my new bill and it went up $7 and change. That is on top of the $5 it went up last year. So I am up over $12 in about 12 months and really have seen no new channels in HD that I care about and have lost the Blockbuster at Home disks which I did use. So things are going in the wrong direction. The only thing that keeps me on Dish is the Hopper/Joey DVRs are way better than what the local cable guys offer and I have trouble making my self invest in TIVO since they are so expensive to buy to get a decent whole house solution with the cable company. I guess I will just hang on a little longer until either the local cable company comes up with a good DVR, Dish finally gets some new HD content or Dish gives me another increase that pushes me over the edge.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> If it wasn't for live boxing and golf, I could cut the cord myself and be just fine. Well, I could if I was the only one in the house.
> 
> IPTV for multiple boxes is still an issue for many of us in the more rural parts of the country. We can get 12-15Mbps 'net service which could suffice for 2-3 HD video streams most of the time. But bandwidth caps are here with the cable company though not with the DSL provider. I have 12Mbps DSL service, but I'm at the far end of the distance allowed for that and usually get between 10 and 11.
> 
> So instead of 'justifying' sticking around, I chose to 'rationalize'!!


What happened. Just $5.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> What happened. Just $5.


Or a $40+/month decrease for awhile...


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

Never got any price-increase E-mail, just learned about this today in the regular bill notification E-mail.

$5/month wouldn't be so hard to stomach except that I'm still putting up with locals in SD. Free Hulu has better quality, and I get NBC OTA in HD, maybe others if I spent the price increase on a better antenna.

I was thinking about upgrading to a Hopper, but this has me thinking about downgrading to nothing instead. Verizon had the gall to raise the price on their DSL as well - perhaps I should make even more use of it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> If it wasn't for live boxing and golf, I could cut the cord myself and be just fine. Well, I could if I was the only one in the house.
> 
> IPTV for multiple boxes is still an issue for many of us in the more rural parts of the country. We can get 12-15Mbps 'net service which could suffice for 2-3 HD video streams most of the time. But bandwidth caps are here with the cable company though not with the DSL provider. I have 12Mbps DSL service, but I'm at the far end of the distance allowed for that and usually get between 10 and 11.
> 
> So instead of 'justifying' sticking around, I chose to 'rationalize'!!


Isn't 10Mbps DSL enough for 2 tv's?

I'm asking because if I upgrade, that's the only speed I can go to.

I'm looking real hard at IPTV and droping down my core package.

The Dish bill continues to increase, while losing channels I watch, and a month of Epix is not going to cut it.

Three channels of old repeats for 30 days doesn't ease the $60 a year rate increase.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't get cable, or OTA. Dish and DirecTV are my only options, unless I want to "cut the cord" and just use my Roku and my optical disc collection.
I have one 722, and one TV. I don't care about sports channels. I've watched the rates creep up while I feel what I get for my money has _decreased_.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> With multisport add on that is not a good comparison, might as well add Directv sport pack for $12.99 which will bring price up to $163.98. And I'm a Directv sub.


The Premiere package includes the Sports pack, along with the other premium channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> Isn't 10Mbps DSL enough for 2 tv's?
> 
> I'm asking because if I upgrade, that's the only speed I can go to.
> 
> ...


I just removed STARZ and Blockbuster to compensate.


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

satcrazy said:


> Isn't 10Mbps DSL enough for 2 tv's?
> 
> I'm asking because if I upgrade, that's the only speed I can go to.
> 
> ...


Are you listening Dish!!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm sure Dish is listening and concerned. However, the content providers need to listen and they think they can keep charging higher and higher rates for their networks, which in turn raise cable & satellite costs. More short term thinking on the part of corporations.


----------

